# panel mounting on a round light pole



## KEI

I am installing lights for a football field. I am looking for ideas how to get a load center to mount to a round steel pole. Any ideas for a neat yet solid installation??


----------



## 480sparky

Unistrut.


----------



## acmax

Galvanized 3/8 all thread,bend into horseshoe dia of pole cut unistrut width of panel. Bolt in place.:thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221

I concur ^ ...edit: (but I'd skip the strut)

I'd add a couple of self tappers thru the panel into the pole too.


----------



## KEI

the poles have a bronze finish, I would like to protect the finish as much as possible


----------



## 220/221

Slip some tubing over the all thread?

It will mount to the pole with self tappers lined up vertically but someone could twist it off if they wanted to....unless it was a rather large pole.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

How about heat shrink over the 3/8 all thread to protect the pole?


----------



## william1978

acmax said:


> Galvanized 3/8 all thread,bend into horseshoe dia of pole cut unistrut width of panel. Bolt in place.:thumbsup:





220/221 said:


> I concur ^
> 
> I'd add a couple of self tappers thru the panel into the pole too.


 This is exactly how I would do it also.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

KEI said:


> the poles have a bronze finish, I would like to protect the finish as much as possible


Red Flag!!!!!

Does '_bronze'_ mean this is a _manufactured steel_ _light pole_?

You'd better check with the manufacturer if so.


----------



## acmax

KEI said:


> the poles have a bronze finish, I would like to protect the finish as much as possible


Double sticy tape 1'' wide 1/16 gasket rubber line it up. last forever sray paint all thread black proir to mounting.


----------



## drsparky

Spend a buck, homemade "U" bolts look bad, are weak and look unprofessional. You can get any size of stainless "U" bolts at a plumbing supply house.
Also pay heed to 480sparkys post.


----------



## acmax

drsparky said:


> Spend a buck, homemade "U" bolts look bad, are weak and look unprofessional. You can get any size of stainless "U" bolts at a plumbing supply house.
> Also pay heed to 480sparkys post.


 
??What:blink:


----------



## KEI

480sparky said:


> Red Flag!!!!!
> 
> Does '_bronze'_ mean this is a _manufactured steel_ _light pole_?
> 
> You'd better check with the manufacturer if so.


They are manufactured steel light poles with a bronze finish. Do you think the manufacturer would have a suggestion?


----------



## wildleg

bending all thread weakens it significantly (bad practice)

the manufactured u bolt idea is nice, or you could also have a local fabricator make you some thru bolted flange for mounting (sometimes done when new steel has to be added to existing round columns, although probably overkill for your application)


----------



## drsparky

acmax said:


> ??What:blink:


It's pretty clear; all thread is designed for tension loads. It is not rated to be formed into a “U” shape. If you need a “U” bolt buy a “U” bolt.


----------



## acmax

wildleg said:


> bending all thread weakens it significantly (bad practice)
> 
> the manufactured u bolt idea is nice, or you could also have a local fabricator make you some thru bolted flange for mounting (sometimes done when new steel has to be added to existing round columns, although probably overkill for your application)


You got to be kidding, bending all tread bad practice? I have 30 yr installs done just the way I explained it. I'm sure if the OP wanted to go into structural engineering for this simple panel mount he could try e-mailing NASA. Most times simple is best. And if there is the right size and place to get the U bolt just as good.But I doubt easy to find.


----------



## 480sparky

KEI said:


> They are manufactured steel light poles with a bronze finish. Do you think the manufacturer would have a suggestion?


The manufacturer's suggestion would be "_Don't_".


----------



## vinster888

i have to disagree. the rating of the all thread may be compromised, but, more specifically on a wooden pole, the panel isn't budging without some extra assistance, i.e., sledgehammer, car, etc. at which point nothing is gonna help


----------



## KEI

480sparky said:


> The manufacturer's suggestion would be "_Don't_".


Don't mount a panel on the pole?


----------



## 220/221

> ??What:blink:


Again, I concur^

Bending all thread will make NO difference in this application. The nuts would strip off before the rod broke.





> You can get any size of stainless "U" bolts at a plumbing supply house.


*ANY* size? This pole could be 12" diameter. Stainless is a far superior product but it's not necessary. If it was readily available I'd use it but I wouldn't spend a lot of time looking for it. 

Paint the all thread bronze and move on.


----------



## 480sparky

KEI said:


> Don't mount a panel on the pole?


No. They would most likely say, "Don't mount a panel to _our_ pole. It's not listed for that."

*Not listed* are the key words here.


----------



## KEI

the base of the pole just above the flange is 13" Tapers at a rate of .14" per foot. If I mount the panel @ 5' above flange....12.3" Would 12" u bolts work?


----------



## acmax

480sparky said:


> The manufacturer's suggestion would be "_Don't_".


 
Can you be a little more specific. I never ran into a problem, less an esthetic thing or accessibility issue.


----------



## 480sparky

acmax said:


> Can you be a little more specific........


Listing.

If this is a listed light pole, it's most likely not listed for this use.

I'd say it's listed to hold up an HID luminaire, and nothing more.


----------



## RePhase277

I had to do this a couple times. I used unistrut, but to attach it to the pole I used 1/4" x 3/4" hammer-drive "zamacs". Masonry anchors. I used two close together on the top and bottom pieces, then I put a piece of strut vertically between the top and bottom pieces, forming an "I" shape. I used three zamacs in that piece, and an L bracket on each side of where it met the top and bottom horizontal pieces. It is fantastically strong.


----------



## 220/221

A) Do the math. I got confused at .7feet = ?? inches

B) Buy them and find out

C) Use all thread and make them fit.:thumbup:

BTW, I could have mounted it by now.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Why don't you use a pedestal mounted load centre? Mount it near the pole.


----------



## 480sparky

What I'm trying to say is you just can't stick a panel on any old pole just because you feel like it.

The pole must be listed for the modification you are wanting to do.

Most pole lights are listed for the sole purpose of supporting the luminaires at the top.

Some are listed for accepting certain additions, and are tested and listed by the manufacturer for those specifici items.

Read the words at the top of this graphic from Musco Lighting:








​"Designed and manufactured as a complete system........"

Has this pole been designed and manufactured (thus, _listed_) for sticking this panel on it?​


----------



## KEI

hey 480, does musco have a more detailed drawing how they mounted the electrical component enclosure?


----------



## acmax

480sparky said:


> Listing.
> 
> If this is a listed light pole, it's most likely not listed for this use.
> 
> I'd say it's listed to hold up an HID luminaire, and nothing more.


 
Your right ,but from this same type of logic the listing for not allowing would have to be spelled out exactly to have any merritt. And I would doubt they would list No panels directly. Been down this road on a flag pole. They agreed with me. Maybe I was lucky.


----------



## drsparky

220/221 said:


> Again, I concur^
> 
> Bending all thread will make NO difference in this application. The nuts would strip off before the rod broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANY* size? This pole could be 12" diameter. Stainless is a far superior product but it's not necessary. If it was readily available I'd use it but I wouldn't spend a lot of time looking for it.
> 
> Paint the all thread bronze and move on.


Never had a problem getting large sizes, they are very common; we use them to mount instrumentation on pipes all the time. A few seconds on Google brought up lots of suppliers, here is an example. :thumbsup:http://www.chicagohardware.com/catalog/32_36_ubolts.pdf


----------



## 480sparky

KEI said:


> hey 480, does musco have a more detailed drawing how they mounted the electrical component enclosure?


How about contacting the manufacturer of the pole you have and ask them?

I'm sure they would have far more information than I do.

All I'm trying to do is point out that just mounting any old panel to the pole, something you seem hell-bent on doing, may void the listing of the pole.

At this point, I've gone as far as I can. I rest my case.


----------



## 220/221

> All I'm trying to do is point out that just mounting any old panel to the pole, something you seem hell-bent on doing, may void the listing of the pole.


 
You worry too much. I blame the internet.:laughing:

Voiding a _listing_ means absolutely nothing in *most* cases. We all do it daily when we have to field modify something in order to make it fit/work.

Cut the nails off a plastic box or the mounting brackets off a recessed can? Oops, listing voided. Danger and liability are looming in the future.


----------



## Noe

As far as the listing, many manufacturer's list max weight and derate wind tolerances for the additional, your best bet would be check with the manufacturer as 480 suggests.
If you are within tolerances, go with the u-bolts. fractions of an inch are not going to ,make too big of a difference as they only hold the strut to the pole not around the pole. Allthread tends to scratch your finish on the back bend.


----------



## Kevin J

I agree with 480. You have to think of the worst case situation. If I read correctly, this pole is for a football field, which means the public is involved. Now, chances are that this pole will be there forever without a problem if you mount the panel to the pole. But, think of a case where the pole collapses (high wind, soil settlement, being struck by vehicle) and someone is injured. This means insurance companies will be involved. Guess what? They will see if that pole was listed for equipment attachment, and if it's not listed for that purpose, I can bet you they will want to know who mounted the equipment and why. If it was in my own back yard, then I would throw caution to the wind and say go for it. As someone has already stated, use a pedestal mount and be a little cautious and maybe save yourself a lawsuit.


----------



## LGLS

Kevin J said:


> I agree with 480. You have to think of the worst case situation. If I read correctly, this pole is for a football field, which means the public is involved. Now, chances are that this pole will be there forever without a problem if you mount the panel to the pole. But, think of a case where the pole collapses (high wind, soil settlement, being struck by vehicle) and someone is injured. This means insurance companies will be involved. Guess what? They will see if that pole was listed for equipment attachment, and if it's not listed for that purpose, I can bet you they will want to know who mounted the equipment and why. If it was in my own back yard, then I would throw caution to the wind and say go for it. As someone has already stated, use a pedestal mount and be a little cautious and maybe save yourself a lawsuit.


And the insurance company will have to PROVE that mounting the panel to the pole was a contributing factor or aggravated the damage. Not just show the pole wasn't listed for panel mounting.


----------



## nick

Well let me just add and ruffle some more feathers.


It doesnt matter what you do if its a product thats manufactured in the USA and it fails meaning breaks gets damage or hurts someone in some way by using it in a manor or way thats not shown or stated by the manufacture you have now void the warranty . 

The product or in this case meaning the lite pole if it gets hit by a car or the wind blows it down your mounting job of that panel will be the cause it doesnt matter if you use rubber coated titanium carbon heat treated . 

I dont care how you mount it myself just a thought ! 
Take care :thumbsup: LISTEN TO 480 HES KINDA TELLING YOU WHAT IS WHAT !


----------



## drsparky

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And the insurance company will have to PROVE that mounting the panel to the pole was a contributing factor or aggravated the damage. Not just show the pole wasn't listed for panel mounting.


The legal system doesn't work like that. If the pole falls and hit someone the lawyers go after everyone involved. The pole manufacturer, the owner of the ball field, the original installer, and any one who touched the pole after that. It then is up to the defendants to prove they did everything correct and one of the other defendants screwed up. The pole manufacturer will say "my pole is fine and the person that mounted a disconnect against our instructions is at fault". The original installer will say "I installed it according to the instructions". The ball park owner will say "we were dealing in good faith with professionals that represented them selves as masters of there craft". The electrician adding the disconnect will have the defense of "someone on the internet said it was ok". After a nice long court case and lots of leagal fees the jury foreman reads the verdict: $2,000,000 5% pole manufacturer not clearly labeling pole. 25% to owner of park for hiring lowest bidder and not looking out for the public. 70% to installer for not following instructions. This is modern America.


----------



## Jeff000

480sparky said:


> Listing.
> 
> If this is a listed light pole, it's most likely not listed for this use.
> 
> I'd say it's listed to hold up an HID luminaire, and nothing more.





drsparky said:


> The legal system doesn't work like that. If the pole falls and hit someone the lawyers go after everyone involved. The pole manufacturer, the owner of the ball field, the original installer, and any one who touched the pole after that. It then is up to the defendants to prove they did everything correct and one of the other defendants screwed up. The pole manufacturer will say "my pole is fine and the person that mounted a disconnect against our instructions is at fault". The original installer will say "I installed it according to the instructions". The ball park owner will say "we were dealing in good faith with professionals that represented them selves as masters of there craft". The electrician adding the disconnect will have the defense of "someone on the internet said it was ok". After a nice long court case and lots of leagal fees the jury foreman reads the verdict: $2,000,000 5% pole manufacturer not clearly labeling pole. 25% to owner of park for hiring lowest bidder and not looking out for the public. 70% to installer for not following instructions. This is modern America.


Listen to these posts. 

I had to do what the OP is looking to do before. Pole was only rated to have a box mounted up near the top with their pre drilled and tapped holes. 
So I pounded 2 pieces of strut ~3' into the ground right up against the concrete pedastool and used 2 flush shells in each strut to make sure it didn't move. Concrete was poured 2 1/4" diameter larger then manufactures recomendation (only sonotube around) so not sure if that would make a difference too. But you could just as easily just dig down and pour the strut into place.


----------



## 220/221

What a bunch of pussies. The media has some of you clowns afraid to take a dump without written permission. Worring about voiding a listing by strapping a 5 pound panel on the bottom of a big ass light pole is beyond ridiculous.

Someone, someday, somewhere could sue you for something *at any time,* but it aint likely if you are halfway smart.

I am not afraid to make my own decisions. I am not afraid of lawyers. I'm not even afraid of the IRS. Fuk them all :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

220/221 said:


> What a bunch of pussies. The media has some of you clowns afraid to take a dump without written permission. Worring about voiding a listing by strapping a 5 pound panel on the bottom of a big ass light pole is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Someone, someday, somewhere could sue you for something *at any time,* but it aint likely if you are halfway smart.
> 
> I am not afraid to make my own decisions. I am not afraid of lawyers. I'm not even afraid of the IRS. Fuk them all :laughing:


You're talking through your hat. The media doesn't have any effect on my thought process. I don't need anyone's permission buy my own to take a shít.

Will putting a 5-pound panel on this pole cause it to fall? Probably not. But the fact that you seem to think you'll never get sued won't prevent it from happening. And getting sued costs you money, even if you are 100% right from the get-go or not. You still must hire a lawyer and defend yourself. That costs money.

If you're halfway smart, you could mount the panel and hope for the best. If you're TOTALLY smart, you wouldn't and NEVER get sued.

THAT is the decision I would make. NOT because of the media, or lawyers, or the turds floating in the Pepsi Blue out in the kybo.


----------



## prldrp1

whats missing here is the purpose of the panel in the first place. If your mounting a w/p panel to an object in a park etc. exposed to the general public your just asking for trouble, kids will be kids and nosey. The lights on those poles have to be controled from somewhere, most likely a storage/vending building, I would think that the customer would want the panel near all the other controls. In my years of work I have done atleast 15 Musco lighting jobs, and they would NEVER let me attach anything to their poles. A free standing lockable enclosure should be used in a public area and PLEASE ground EVERYTHING.About 10 yrs ago in a suburb here near Chicago, a little boy leaned against a lightpole at a park, at the same time put his feet against the fence going around the baseball fields and was instantly electocuted


----------



## 220/221

> The media doesn't have any effect on my thought process


You are in denial pal. The media affects ALL of our thoughts. It's what we do with the information that make you and I different. Your fear of the "law" is a learned behavior.



> Will putting a 5-pound panel on this pole cause it to fall? *Probably not*


Probably not? * Probably* not?

You are even afraid to say "certainly not...no way in hell...it aint gonna happen". That is a fact..... It's a no brainer...... You can take it to the bank"....and any other lame saying.

Listen, it's just *my *opinion that you are a bunch of pussies, afraid of your own shadow. It doesn't mean I'm right, it's just an observation. I am just an old guy who tends to speak his mind. Sometimes I am gentle, other times I can seem to find the right words to be PC.



> But the fact that you seem to think you'll never get sued won't prevent it from happening.


Not at all. If I get sued I will go to court and defend myself. I won't let the fear of a lawsuit keep me from living my life or doing my job. I KNOW what I am doing. If someone claims that I acted wrongfully I will deal with it.




> If you're halfway smart, you could mount the panel and hope for the best. If you're TOTALLY smart, you wouldn't and NEVER get sued.


1) I have never claimed to be more than halfway smart :laughing:

2) Think about it. Smart people get sued WAY more than dumb people.

Use your brain, think about what you are doing and you will avoid liability issues. You want to cover your ass 100%?... stay inside.


----------



## 480sparky

220/221 said:


> You are in denial pal. The media affects ALL of our thoughts. It's what we do with the information that make you and I different. Your fear of the "law" is a learned behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not? *Probably* not?
> 
> You are even afraid to say "certainly not...no way in hell...it aint gonna happen". That is a fact..... It's a no brainer...... You can take it to the bank"....and any other lame saying.
> 
> Listen, it's just *my *opinion that you are a bunch of pussies, afraid of your own shadow. It doesn't mean I'm right, it's just an observation. I am just an old guy who tends to speak his mind. Sometimes I am gentle, other times I can seem to find the right words to be PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. If I get sued I will go to court and defend myself. I won't let the fear of a lawsuit keep me from living my life or doing my job. I KNOW what I am doing. If someone claims that I acted wrongfully I will deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I have never claimed to be more than halfway smart :laughing:
> 
> 2) Think about it. Smart people get sued WAY more than dumb people.
> 
> Use your brain, think about what you are doing and you will avoid liability issues. You want to cover your ass 100%?... stay inside.


Anyone wanna take this as legal advice?

If so, it's your funeral.......


----------



## 480sparky

220/221 said:


> You are in denial pal. The media affects ALL of our thoughts. It's what we do with the information that make you and I different. Your fear of the "law" is a learned behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not? *Probably* not?
> 
> You are even afraid to say "certainly not...no way in hell...it aint gonna happen". That is a fact..... It's a no brainer...... You can take it to the bank"....and any other lame saying.
> 
> Listen, it's just *my *opinion that you are a bunch of pussies, afraid of your own shadow. It doesn't mean I'm right, it's just an observation. I am just an old guy who tends to speak his mind. Sometimes I am gentle, other times I can seem to find the right words to be PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. If I get sued I will go to court and defend myself. I won't let the fear of a lawsuit keep me from living my life or doing my job. I KNOW what I am doing. If someone claims that I acted wrongfully I will deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I have never claimed to be more than halfway smart :laughing:
> 
> 2) Think about it. Smart people get sued WAY more than dumb people.
> 
> Use your brain, think about what you are doing and you will avoid liability issues. You want to cover your ass 100%?... stay inside.


Anyone want to take this as legal advice?

Go right ahead.... it's your funeral.

I guess I'm so extremely stupid I never get sued.


But that's OK. I'm also a jackass, immature, hack, moron, faker, fat, ugly, ass, whipping boy, and tool.


----------



## acmax

480sparky said:


> Anyone want to take this as legal advice?
> 
> Go right ahead.... it's your funeral.
> 
> I guess I'm so extremely stupid I never get sued.
> 
> 
> But that's OK. I'm also a jackass, immature, hack, moron, faker, fat, ugly, ass, whipping boy, and tool.


Do you need a hankie, that's a whole lot'ta crying. It was sound advice you gave.I tend to be overly cautious in may ways and try to access things 
to the situation. I would not tell a guy to do something I wouldn't be willing to do myself.Then again I wouldn't over stress something on a maybe or what if, those things I leave to God.


----------



## 480sparky

acmax said:


> Do you need a hankie, that's a whole lot'ta crying. .........


Yes, please.


----------



## manchestersparky

All this talk about how to "rig" a panel to a light pole.
Is the job engineered or are you engineering it as you go?
What does the AHJ feel about you "rigging" a panel to the pole??

I think it would be better to build a stand next tot he pole myself.


----------



## 220/221

> Is the job engineered or are you engineering it as you go?


Now he needs an engineer?:laughing:

You are cracking me up. We (electricians) field engineer things almost every single day. It's part of our job. I don't need someone with a degree to tell me that an installation like this could never, ever affect the structure. Save the engineer for real jobs. 

I don't know how you guys ever get anything done.


----------



## acmax

manchestersparky said:


> All this talk about how to "rig" a panel to a light pole.
> Is the job engineered or are you engineering it as you go?
> What does the AHJ feel about you "rigging" a panel to the pole??
> 
> I think it would be better to build a stand next tot he pole myself.


 
You seem to be part of the problem at all times. An inspector comes to a job site to see if things are done to his established jurisdiction.Anything
else is a power trip.And the use of the word (rigging) shows your lack of skill,being there are no ropes or pulleys involved with this installation.:laughing:


----------



## steelersman

220/221 said:


> What a bunch of pussies. The media has some of you clowns afraid to take a dump without written permission. Worring about voiding a listing by strapping a 5 pound panel on the bottom of a big ass light pole is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Someone, someday, somewhere could sue you for something *at any time,* but it aint likely if you are halfway smart.
> 
> I am not afraid to make my own decisions. I am not afraid of lawyers. I'm not even afraid of the IRS. Fuk them all :laughing:


Now god damnit you may have just come out of the closet with that "football sucks" statement but I'm with you on this one! What a bunch of candy assed wimps! I don't pay attention to **** like this either. There's not enough time in the day for me to worry about this type of crap. Just do it and move on.


----------



## RePhase277

steelersman said:


> Now god damnit you may have just come out of the closet with that "football sucks" ...


It is usually spelled "goddammit..."


----------



## steelersman

InPhase277 said:


> It is usually spelled "goddammit..."


sorry I'm not good at spelling. Particularly curse words.


----------



## KEI

Hey, I really appreciate all the information, but all this backbiting going on is riduculous. Some of you guys need a hobby

480, I appreciate your suggestion on contacting the manufacturer, and I did. 

I got an "ok" to attach the panel to the pole using "u-bolts". I took the dimensions to the machine shop today, and will have them next week. (8) 12.5" u bolts = $96

Also, Thanks for the u bolt idea drsparky!


----------



## acmax

KEI said:


> Hey, I really appreciate all the information, but all this backbiting going on is riduculous. Some of you guys need a hobby
> 
> 480, I appreciate your suggestion on contacting the manufacturer, and I did.
> 
> I got an "ok" to attach the panel to the pole using "u-bolts". I took the dimensions to the machine shop today, and will have them next week. (8) 12.5" u bolts = $96
> 
> Also, Thanks for the u bolt idea drsparky!


 More work would certianly take the edge off the knife.This was a good post thanks . Good luck,be safe.:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS

I wonder is 2 x 4's are listed for attaching panels?


----------



## steelersman

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I wonder is 2 x 4's are listed for attaching panels?


hahaha! Good point. I hate the talk about listings. I don't pay attention to that stuff or give it much thought. There's too much other crap for me to be worrying about.


----------



## RePhase277

steelersman said:


> hahaha! Good point. I hate the talk about listings. I don't pay attention to that stuff or give it much thought. There's too much other crap for me to be worrying about.


You mean like a big studly quarterback running your tightend?


----------



## steelersman

InPhase277 said:


> You mean like a big studly quarterback running your tightend?


No, I'm too busy worshipping things that don't exist.


----------



## LJSMITH1

The only time anybody seems to 'worry' about a listing is when they get a red tag by the AHJ. The AHJ has the final call on any install, and I am sure they could make your life very difficult to 'move on' without fixing those silly, non-listed, product applications.

By implying that the listings don't mean squat, infers that the NEC is troublesome as well - so why even pay attention to that? 

Heck...everyone here is an "expert" and you can do things as you see fit - no matter what anyone esle thinks. Who needs those rules and regulations anyway??


----------



## RePhase277

steelersman said:


> No, I'm too busy worshipping things that don't exist.


Your heterosexuality?:laughing: Oh, sorry I couldn't help myself. The devil made me do it.


----------



## steelersman

InPhase277 said:


> Oh, sorry I couldn't help myself. The devil made me do it.


That's actually a common excuse from people of the church when they are defending themselves from various crimes that they've done.


----------



## RePhase277

steelersman said:


> That's actually a common excuse from people of the church when they are defending themselves from various crimes that they've done.


Right. They can call it what they want, I call it a cop out. Contrary to what you may think, having a particular religious belief does not _necessarily_ make one a nut job who attributes everything wrong in the world to the influence of demons. Sure there are plenty of religious nut cases, as there are plenty of god-less nut jobs.

Saying that anyone made you do anything you didn't want to do is usually an excuse.


----------



## steelersman

InPhase277 said:


> Right. They can call it what they want, I call it a cop out. Contrary to what you may think, having a particular religious belief does not _necessarily_ make one a nut job who attributes everything wrong in the world to the influence of demons. Sure there are plenty of religious nut cases, as there are plenty of god-less nut jobs.
> 
> Saying that anyone made you do anything you didn't want to do is usually an excuse.


Wow! There's something I agree with you about!


----------



## 220/221

> Some of you guys need a hobby


This IS our hobby :jester:


Seriously though, there is no backbiting. Steelerman may do some pillowbiting but there's nothing wrong with that....right?

This was just some internet smack talk. Guys still talk smack........right?


----------



## steelersman

220/221 said:


> Seriously though, there is no backbiting. Steelerman may do some pillowbiting but there's nothing wrong with that....right?


 
And there's nothing wrong with shaving one's legs to be as smooth as boiled eggs either right? :laughing:



220/221 
Senior Member

Join Date: Sep 2007
Location: Phoenix, AZ
Posts: 429 










Dehydration last summer. Overnight in the hospital...$9500.


----------



## RePhase277

Uh oh! Somebody is reaching into their personal "whack it" stash of pics... There are forum rules against ***********..


----------



## steelersman

InPhase277 said:


> Uh oh! Somebody is reaching into their personal "whack it" stash of pics... There are forum rules against ***********..


You are disturbed to even think about something like that. God doesn't like his peons thinking unpure thoughts like that. You'd better play it safe if you want to go through the "pearly" gates.


----------



## 480sparky

steelersman said:


> You are disturbed to even think about something like that. God doesn't like his peons thinking unpure thoughts like that. You'd better play it safe if you want to go through the "pearly" gates.


 
Ummmmmmmmmm............. 



steelersman said:


> Now god damnit you may have just come out of the closet with that "football sucks" statement but I'm with you on this one! What a bunch of candy assed wimps! I don't pay attention to **** like this either. There's not enough time in the day for me to worry about this type of crap. Just do it and move on.


----------



## RePhase277

steelersman said:


> You are disturbed to even think about something like that. God doesn't like his peons thinking unpure thoughts like that. You'd better play it safe if you want to go through the "pearly" gates.


You seem to get a kick out of the fact that I believe in God. I said I believe, but I never said I was a saint. But that's pretty good advice: play it safe. You should heed that.

P.S. I'm sure 220 was clueless that you had him in your jack folder.


----------



## steelersman

InPhase277 said:


> You seem to get a kick out of the fact that I believe in God. I said I believe, but I never said I was a saint. But that's pretty good advice: play it safe. You should heed that.
> 
> P.S. I'm sure 220 was clueless that you had him in your jack folder.


No, I get a kick out of the fact that it clearly bothers you that I don't believe in god and also showed proof that noah's ark never existed. I think you are pissed that I showed that you actually thought that just because a show you saw showed sonar images (that right there should have clued you in) of what looked like wooden planks, you bought it hook line and sinker that it had to be "the" boat of all boats. And what the hell is a jack folder?


----------



## steelersman

480sparky said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm.............


ummmmmmmmm what? I don't get what you are implying? I didn't contradict myself if that was what you were implying.


----------



## 480sparky

steelersman said:


> ummmmmmmmm what? I don't get what you are implying? I didn't contradict myself if that was what you were implying.


 
You obviously don't get it.


----------



## steelersman

480sparky said:


> You obviously don't get it.


Well if you were implying or showing that I contradicted myself, then I need to explaing that the first quote was me being sarcastic about playing it safe just in order to get into the "pearly" gates. But maybe I'm way off. You tell me. I don't know for sure what you were saying.


----------



## 220/221

Was he looking up my shorts?


Hey, don't get this thread closed too. 

Fact: Nobody *knows*. People have different _beliefs_. I don't have any religious beliefs but, hey...I could be wrong. I have a 50/50 chance of finding out in a few years :laughing:

Jesus, Budda, Allah, I love you allllllll.



And I don't shave my legs. I am just fortunate to have evolved past the caveman status.


----------



## RePhase277

steelersman said:


> No, I get a kick out of the fact that it clearly bothers you that I don't believe in god


I could give a crap less if you believe or not. You are the one still bringing it up at every turn. See posts #59, 62, and 68. And what makes you think I am pissed that your source contradicts my source? Let's recap:

Me: I saw a show that said a big boat is on top of a mountain in Turkey.
You: Well I've read that isn't true, here's a link: xxxxx
Me: That's interesting, I will read up on it some more.

That pretty much summed it up. You and Brian kept that going for another page. Then I said I believe in God, you said you don't. I gave a reason why I believe, you gave some "logic" as to why you don't.



> ...and also showed proof that noah's ark never existed


You showed no such "proof". You showed some evidence that the thing up on Mt. Ararat may not be a boat. 

P.S.: I take it from your above comment about sonar that you don't believe in sonar outside of water either?:laughing:
P.P.S: To the mods, don't close this thread, it is not a political or religious discussion. It's a mere side track to answer fraudulent allegations.


----------



## MDShunk

I don't suppose that anyone's mentioned yet that there's hardware specially designed to mount a panel on a round pole, have they? I can't think of the manufacturer yet. I checked Miscellaneous Metals and Utility Metals. Neither of them. Maybe AB Chance?


----------



## MDShunk

Yes, it's Chance. Theirs is pretty slick. 

http://www.hubbellcatalog.com/hps/s...&SORD=788&FT_788=23474&SUBMIT.x=11&SUBMIT.y=9

In the link, you pick your panel mounting hole dimensions and then click on the part number to see it.


----------



## steelersman

InPhase277 said:


> I could give a crap less if you believe or not. You are the one still bringing it up at every turn. See posts #59, 62, and 68. And what makes you think I am pissed?


Because you replied to a couple of my posts which weren't addressed to you in which you were implying that I'm gay. So I could only think it's due to the fact that you don't like my views on religion or gay people. 



InPhase277 said:


> P.S.: I take it from your above comment about sonar that you don't believe in sonar outside of water either?:laughing:


No, I just thought that they should be able to have photos instead of sonar images.


----------



## MDShunk

If we could figure out a way to not get so wound up about these political and religious things in the electrical threads, that would be great. Keep it in the off topic area if you feel compelled for some reason. It would be nice to keep the electrical threads more about electrical work. We're all electricians, so we have a great deal in common in that regard.


----------



## RePhase277

steelersman said:


> Because you replied to a couple of my posts which weren't addressed to you in which you were implying that I'm gay. So I could only think it's due to the fact that you don't like my views on religion or gay people.


Ummmm... OK. I thought it was good natured ribbing, based on 22's joke about football, and tights, and ass handling. Just having a little fun. But it seems you're wound pretty tight for some reason, so whatever.



MDShunk said:


> Yes, it's Chance. Theirs is pretty slick.
> 
> http://www.hubbellcatalog.com/hps/ss...=11&SUBMIT.y=9


I made something of a similar shape out of unistrut and "L" brackets. Of course it wasn't adjustable like Chance, but it was rock solid.


----------



## steelersman

InPhase277 said:


> Ummmm... OK. I thought it was good natured ribbing, based on 22's joke about football, and tights, and ass handling. Just having a little fun. But it seems you're wound pretty tight for some reason, so whatever.


It's ok. I'm not bothered by it. My point was that you most likely felt the need to "rib" me because you dislike my outspoken thoughts on your "God" and religion. No hard feelings here.


----------



## 220/221

You two should get a room. :laughing:



I saw some panel mounting hardware today while driving down the freeway. It used stainless steel hose clamp style bands to secure it to the streetlight.

No pics....driving too fast.


----------



## Loose Neutral

acmax said:


> Galvanized 3/8 all thread,bend into horseshoe dia of pole cut unistrut width of panel. Bolt in place.:thumbsup:





Ditto on that.


----------

